# Looking for Lake Tahoe first week of January



## Aptman (Nov 18, 2016)

I've seen Tahoe availability during Xmas, but I was hoping to get something for the first week, starting anywhere from the 30th to the 1st.  If anyone has anything in Tahoe that week please let me know.

Looking for 2bd/2ba.


----------



## lynne1956 (Dec 8, 2016)

Aptman said:


> I've seen Tahoe availability during Xmas, but I was hoping to get something for the first week, starting anywhere from the 30th to the 1st.  If anyone has anything in Tahoe that week please let me know.
> 
> Looking for 2bd/2ba.


Hi,
I have a 1BR (sleeps 6 it says-2 queen beds in BR & sleeper sofa) at the Beachcomber Inn; it's South Shore right on the lake. Dates 12/30-1/6.
Let me know if you're interested.
Lynne


----------



## Aptman (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks so much for the reply.  I ended up booking somewhere else.  I thought this was removed.


----------



## slomac (Dec 30, 2016)

Aptman said:


> I've seen Tahoe availability during Xmas, but I was hoping to get something for the first week, starting anywhere from the 30th to the 1st.  If anyone has anything in Tahoe that week please let me know.
> 
> Looking for 2bd/2ba.


I have a 2 bedroom for Jan 3-6 at the ridge tahoe


----------

